# Taming a new goat



## Rcunningham (Sep 23, 2016)

just introduced a 9 month old to our pet family. She was in a much larger herd. We just have one other gist. They are both Nigerian pygmys. Do you think she will warm up to us and become docile and friendly?


----------



## lalabugs (Sep 23, 2016)

Welcome to BYH. From my very new experience with goats, they all have became use to us. All in different amounts of time. Spend a good amount of time outside with them. Bring treats out with you. Spend as much time as you can to get the new goat use to you. All of ours are now adjusted to us and we have no issues.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 23, 2016)

lalabugs said:


> Welcome to BYH. From my very new experience with goats, they all have became use to us. All in different amounts of time. Spend a good amount of time outside with them. Bring treats out with you. Spend as much time as you can to get the new goat use to you. All of ours are now adjusted to us and we have no issues.


X2


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 23, 2016)

X3

I had one goat that stayed standoffish forever. But that was just her personality.  Pretty much all goats other than  the rare one,  will get used to you,  especially if there are treats involved!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 23, 2016)

Welcome glad you joined us!  @lalabugs had good suggestions!


----------



## Rcunningham (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks for all your advice. She is warming up to us gradually. However now she seems to be sneezing has a watery nose and coughing just a bit. Could this be stress from a new home or a cold. What do I do?


----------



## Ferguson K (Sep 26, 2016)

@Baymule swears by treats in a coffee can. 

It worked for her crazy sheep!

Treats work wonders for a curious skittish goat.


----------



## JeepGirl (Sep 26, 2016)

I agree with the bribery by treats idea lol
Both of our babies were so skittish when we brought them home.
  I started by literally sitting on the ground (2 and 5 month old dwarfs so no worry of being injured) with a little bit of everything (grain, carrots, bread) and letting them approach. I held the treats close and let them move at the pace they wanted.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 26, 2016)

@Ferguson K is absolutely right! My 4 ewes came off a 300 acre ranch and definitely weren't gentle. I screech SHEEP SHEEP SHEEP in a high pitched voice now, and they come running! I started with a coffee can with a little feed in it and dumped it in a wooden trough we built. They got the idea real fast. When DH and I cleaned up a pasture, dragging our green briar vines, I yelled SHEEP! and they ran to eat the leaves off the vines. I never call them without something for them. We turn them out in the yard sometimes and the chickens too. I go outside and take a few steps and I have my entourage of chickens, sheep and dogs.


----------



## Lewanu-mom16 (Oct 2, 2016)

Rcunningham said:


> Thanks for all your advice. She is warming up to us gradually. However now she seems to be sneezing has a watery nose and coughing just a bit. Could this be stress from a new home or a cold. What do I do?



I noticed my Nigerian dwarf whether was coughing off and on lately after I moved him to a stable in town to board him there but thought he was just choking from pulling too much on the leash now however he seems to have a runny nose too if anyone has health tips and advice I would appreciate the help as well! He's only four months old too!


----------



## nstone630 (Dec 12, 2016)

I have a Boer Buck who is very friendly and will come right to you. My doe on the other hand has always and I'm sure always will be a little more stand offish. When I go outside though, when treats are involved, all I have to yell is "hey guys" and they come running!!!


----------

